# Hyd problem Massey 240



## bamafan (Feb 27, 2011)

I rebuilt the hyd lift cover three years ago and has been doing great. But hyd have started dropping the preasure some time. I make a disc run two are three times in the garden then get to the end to pick up disc and i have 0 preasure on the hyd gage. bring the positoin lever out of the transport and up into bypass and the preasure returns and works fine for a while. I have checked the preasure and it is at 2700 to 2800 psi. The lift is come to the transport position. The only thing i see that is not correct is draft contol setting. I move the draft control lever to sector m and the three piont lowers before i get to this position. You should be able to set the lever in to section m and the three point shoul be at mid range. Has any one else ran into this problem?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Question 
ONE are you using Draft control or position control when discing.
TWO What pressure is at zero ,Do you have a hydraulic gauge connected to the hydraulic system?
THREE. the top link bracket on the three point linkage , the one with the three holes in so that you can put the toplink into What hole is it in?
FOUR How heavy is the implement you are using.
If you give me the answers to these questions I can help you .
Regards Hutch.

Hydraulic pressure at 2700/2800 psi is good .


----------



## bamafan (Feb 27, 2011)

Shona, thanks for the kick back. I'm using my transport to lift the disc. When i lift the disc which weights around a thousand lbs. My hyd gage reads around 950 to 1000 psi. which it has always read that since i purchased the disc. I put the disc down and when i get to the end of the row i pick the disc up. It goes back to 950/1000 psi. I readjusted the lift spring and it has not so far happened again, but i have not used it much this year because of the drought. I have only one hole to install the top link on the 1996 massey 240p tractor. The draft after i rebuilt the lift cover worked fine until this problem showed up. You should be able to put the draft lever into sector (m) and the load should be at mid range. You should be able to push down on the load and it should return to mid range and the same if you pick up on the load. At the 3 piont lift you should be able to lift around 3000 lbs according to the book. I quessed at the adj. bucause i could not find the adj. tools to buy are rent.


----------



## bamafan (Feb 27, 2011)

shona13 i replyed to your message yesterday, but i do not see it posted. Did you recieve my reply?, if not i will resend it.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I havent received it as yet.
Hutch


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day Mr bamafan.
The lift spring or draft spring I feel you know ,If you remove the whole draft spring assembly and stick the yoke part in the vice to hold it and then turn the spring by hand you should be able to just turn the spring if not remove the rubber dust plug on the end of the shaft and knock out the small roll pin and adjust the compression on the spring to give you the required resistance if the dust boot is unserviceable this would be a good time to replace it .
reinstall the draft spring assembly and tighten the nut until you start to get slack /slop in the assembly undo the nut slowly till the slack is eiliminated and no more, tighten the little allen headed grub screw and thats done.
The top link draft plate ,the one i mentioned with the three holes is to allow you the opportunity to increase or decrease the sinsitivity of the draft system ie soft ground the draft needs to be more sensitive example install the top link in the top hole or the hole nearest the draft spring.
Ok as you say you use position control to transport the implement from one area to the other this is good practice and the way the hydraulic system was designed to work.
when adjusted properly I.e when you complete all internal adjustments the position control lever is located in the transport position and the draft lever located between the two marks on the draft quadrant these marks are for reference and depending how the hydraulics are set detrmines the "neutral "point of draft as you say ideally with the position control lever in transport and the draft lever in between the marks the implement should be able to be lifted and pushed down by hand if not move the draft lever up or down till it does as its told Ha.Ha 
If you try to use draft with the position control lever anywhere other than in the transport position the draft will respond differently and will not work as intended.
What happens if you move the transport stop on the quadrant to allow you to slowly go from transport to constant pumping ? the lift linkage should travel maybe another 1/8" on the lift shaft if not adjust the stop to give you max lift without going into constant pump or undo the bolts that locate the two quadrants on the lift cover they are elongated holes and are there to allow fine adjustment. this may help fix your problem .
By theway If you need some rain we can send some over we had more than 200 points last week ( 2") and it looks like she is going to be a bumper year .
Good luck and regards.
Hutch


----------



## aidanstractor (Jul 2, 2013)

My next door neighbor has a Massey 240 with front end loader and has about 1000 hrs. on it or less. He only uses it to garden and bush hog approx. 10 acres. The other day he started bush hogging the other day and it started lifting on its own. Its doing it all the time now. He disc a new bean patch and it lifted the disc out of the ground 2 or 3 times. The dealer told him it was nothing to worry about... Any help ?


----------

